# light problems



## Ghostface (Aug 30, 2006)

HI,
I am changing my old lights with Hagen’s aqua-glo x2 and power-glo x2. The tank looks good but I am getting a lot of brown algae and dark green algae. I found that my lights where on for 13hrs. I changed it back to 10hrs but I still am getting algae. Both sets of lights are 35 watts 18000k. This is my first time using this combo. I was looking at changing one set and replacing it with zoo med tropic sun 30w 5500k or ultra sun 30w 6500k. That's all the store has. Should I try a different combination? Are the lights I am using good enough? Not sure about the difference between 18000k and 6500k? Witch sets of lights are better? Need some help?

40g
p.h. 6.6
k.h. 4
temp. 83
Co2 injection 
Lights- 4x35watts
Fish-discus, rams, algae eaters and tetras
Plants- swords, vals, hygro and some I can't name
Fertz -sea chem. products us a directed, does every water change
2 water changes a week 1/3

Thanks Ghost
[smilie=k:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

18000k is kinda blue eh? i noticed blue lighting causes algae. 

i would go with more 5500k/6500k bulbs and cut back the lighting to 8-9hrs a day


----------



## Ghostface (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Eklikewhoa. I was think of using 18000k with the 6500k. Do you think this will work good?

Thanks Ghost


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

Hagen Glo Series FL always "claim" they are 18000K. Personally, I think those are just theoretical numbers. Use eyes for color judgement is recommended.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would choose bulbs with a k rating of 5500k-10000k. With higher K bulbs you are getting into the light spectrum for reefs. These spectrums are just not as usuable by plants.

Here is a good read... Facts of Light &#150; Part 4: Color Temperature by Sanjay Joshi - Reefkeeping.com


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

that's what I'm thinking too


----------



## Ghostface (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for your help. Your clearing thinks up for me.

Thanks Ghost


----------

